# Keep your Red and Blue out of my Orange and Black!



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I like this!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Woohoo they are here! Magnetic as well 

For those who PM'd me simply do so again. Just covering the costs its 5 via paypal.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MOD NOTE: absolutely no political discussion here please. If you would like a bumper sticker please PM the OP. Any other discussion other than "I'd like one" or "We only have 2 left" will be removed from this thread.

Definition of irony: discussing politics in a thread that is offering an item that specifically asks others to stop discussing politics (during Halloween at least). 



.


----------

